# Slurpee



## vincix

Aveți vreo idee cum aș putea traduce slurpee în română? E o băutură inexistentă în Romania, nu?


----------



## farscape

Bănuiesc că nu (ca nume), _slurpee_ e acum o marcă comercială. Uite câte cuvinte mi-au trebuit ca să traduc din engleză: băutură (răcoritoare şi nealcoolică) făcută dintr-un amestec de gheaţă sfărâmată şi un sirop cu gust de fructe care se bea de obicei cu paiul...

Later,


----------



## féebleue

Adică granizadă  Cuvântul nu există (încă) în DEX/DOOM, dar băutura pe care a descris-o Farscape există în România şi i se spune granizadă. Nu am auzit/văzut niciodată cuvântul _slurpee_ pe aici şi sper să nici nu apară, m-am săturat de oamenii cărora englezismele li se par _cul_, ca să zic aşa


----------



## vincix

Foarte tare  Mulțumesc mult. Chiar nu cred că aș fi găsit singur. Am căutat și pe google și văd că sunt site-uri cu rețete etc.


----------



## farscape

OK, din curiozitate am căutat pe Net *granizada* şi se pare că nu e chiar acelaşi lucru cu _Slurpee_ (care cum am spus, este un _slushie_ vândut de firma 7-Eleven).

Granizada se pare că este o gustare (snack) guatemaleză cu gheaţă  sfărâmată (http://antiguadailyphoto.com/2008/04/17/769/) pe când _Slurpee_ este un soi de băutură (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slurpee).

Best,


----------



## féebleue

Gustarea aia o fi granizada de la mama ei. Dar în România, granizada care se vinde vara la dozator în toate parcurile este o băutură din gheaţă sfărâmată, zahăr, arome şi coloranţi. Fără lapte/fructe/nuci/scorţişoară şi ce-o mai avea gustarea guatemaleză. Deci este practic un fel de _slushie_. Înţeleg că _Slurpee_ este o marcă de _slushie_, care marcă nu a ajuns în România.


----------



## vincix

Da, acum mi-am adus aminte și eu de granizadă. E o mizerie insuportabilă. Adica în România. În filmul pe care trebuie să-l traduc, e o fetiță care spune „after I ate my slurpee”. Poate folosește ea „ate” în grabă, fiind mică etc. Dar bănuiesc că se referă totuși la băutură. 
Altfel, cum ați sugera să traduc printr-un termen generic, fară să încurc spectatorul?
Suc?


----------

